# Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x4 UPDATE



## Claudia (11 Jan. 2011)

thx szavy ​


----------



## jo785jo (17 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x2*

He is too cute


----------



## Rainer Wenger (17 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x2*

Merci für Patrick.


----------



## WinterKate (9 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x2*

Danke für den schnuckel


----------



## ball88 (13 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x2*

Thanks.


----------



## baby12 (17 Apr. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x2*

Lovely!Thanks!


----------



## Emilysmummie (5 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Patrick Dempsey - James White Photoshoot 2007 x2*

*+2*


----------



## malyotu (31 Mai 2017)

Beautiful!! Thank you :thx::thx:


----------



## Scoop (17 Juni 2017)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## baby12 (13 Juli 2017)

:thx::thx:


----------

